# Embarassing but I need advice...



## ImSoTired

Hey. I have been ttc for about 3 months. The doctor hasn't told me to lose weight to concieve yet but I have a feeling he will. I'm so embarassed to talk about weight as it has become a sensative subject for me. I am pretty short. About 5'2'' and 190 lbs. I know, I know....:blush:. I weighed about 15olbs before going on bc and gained maybe 20-30lbs on it and then I gained about 10 more after coming off it. I don't have a job anymore and it's difficult for me to stay active. I don't look REALLY big, but I feel like it, especially lately. Anyway, I need some advice on what sort of excersises would benefit me as I don't feel my diet is an issue. ie- I eat a piece of fruit/cereal/oatmeal for bkfast (skim milk). Salad or something small for lunch (always lite/fat free dressing). Dinner I try to keep my portions small. I NEVER drink soda and eating fast food and junk is rare. I am constantly drinking water with the occasional green tea or apple juice. I try to snack small on fruits and veggies. I don't even drink my beloved coffee anymore because I have started to ttc. I have wii fit and a tread mill, how long do you think I should excersise daily? Any other suggestions?


----------



## kdea547

Aim for 30 minutes of cardio 4-6 days a week and weight lifting 1-2 times a week. I would suggest writing down everything you eat (with portions) for at least a week to see how many calories you are actually consuming. I didn't think I was eating that many, but I surprised myself. You might also try replacing some of the carbs (from fruit and grains) with lean proteins. Most people don't need nearly as many carbs as they eat, and eating too many can lead to weight gain and make it hard to lose weight.

And try not to be embarrassed about your weight. It is what it is and you want to make a change, so be proud of your effort instead. Attitude counts for a whole lot when getting fit and healthy.


----------



## ImSoTired

kdea547 said:


> Aim for 30 minutes of cardio 4-6 days a week and weight lifting 1-2 times a week. I would suggest writing down everything you eat (with portions) for at least a week to see how many calories you are actually consuming. I didn't think I was eating that many, but I surprised myself. You might also try replacing some of the carbs (from fruit and grains) with lean proteins. Most people don't need nearly as many carbs as they eat, and eating too many can lead to weight gain and make it hard to lose weight.
> 
> And try not to be embarrassed about your weight. It is what it is and you want to make a change, so be proud of your effort instead. Attitude counts for a whole lot when getting fit and healthy.

Thanks. I guess I'm just really uncomfortable because this is the biggest I've ever been. I really have no idea how to lose weight. I'm not a great cook and my husband loves to eat so it's difficult for me. THe gym is just not an option but I will try to work out here at home as much as I can. I need help with motivation.


----------



## kdea547

I totally understand. I've almost always been overweight and I topped out at 240lb. I was so ashamed, especially because I was also prediabetic at that point. But, I've decided to share my actual weight with a lot of people and also share my plan and reasons to lose weight so the people around me can help me stay motivated, work out with me, encourage me to make better choices, etc. Also, being honest with myself about my weight, my food choices, and my health issues was a big step in motivating myself. It was so easy for me to ignore the things going on inside. My turning point was when I went to see a doctor about a missed period while TTC. It turned up a lot of health issues due to my weight.

A really good workout is Jillian Michaels' 30 Day Shred or Ripped in 30. It's a short workout and only takes a little bit of floor space and a couple of sets of hand weights. I'm not going to lie, it's a tough workout and maybe not for an extreme beginner or anyone with injuries or joint problems, but I have a knee issue and I can do all of the moves with only a couple of modifications.


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur

I'm 4'9, and I started my weight loss journey at 180 pounds, so I totally know what you mean.

Start tracking your calories, and I would aim for between 1200-1400. I've been doing 1200 myself. I've also been making sure I exercise daily! I recommend those two things, and I bet you would see a difference quickly!


----------



## ImSoTired

Thanks ladies. I'm just so scared that there is something else wrong with me that is going to keep me from getting pregnant. :cry:. And it would be a total plus if I could look good too. It's been so long since I were thin! I really hope that my problems don't have anything to do with my weight, but regardless I'm gonna try to lose some.


----------



## ImSoTired

JenUhFur- Do you use fitness pal? I see it on your ticker. Is it useful? Is it really free?


----------



## kdea547

I'm sure you've heard it before, but it can take a normal, healthy couple up to 12 cycles to conceive. Keep trying and in the meantime get healthy :)


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur

ImSoTired said:


> JenUhFur- Do you use fitness pal? I see it on your ticker. Is it useful? Is it really free?

I really love it! It's completely free! You can track all your food, and all your exercise on it. It also has fitness message boards if you want to use them.

Here is my profile, feel free to add me as a buddy :).


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Personally i think could be your diet aswell. 

Track food see how many calories your having.

If totally new exercise 3 x 10mins great place to start esp on treadmill bulit it up.


----------



## ImSoTired

Ok, so I avoided the scale for so long that 190lbs was just an estimate. I thought I might have been closer to 200. However I just got on the scale and it was just under 180....like 179.9.:happydance: So it's not as bad as I thought...but still bad if you ask me! I'm supposed to be like 125!:dohh: Anyway ladies thanks for the support. I'm gonna try to lose some weight, I'll be happy if I can lose 30 lbs! So I'm going to make that my initial goal and go from there. I am going to start tracking my calories and keeping them under 1400. And I'm also going to start excersising at least 10 min a day to start. It is going to be difficult with the holidays coming so I know I will faulter a bit but I know I can do it! Thanks ladies. This is the best I've felt in months!


----------



## kdea547

Glad you're feeling better! My strategy for the holidays is to indulge, but with small portions so I don't overstuff myself. I was still able to lose a little weight over Thanksgiving by doing this, so I hope Christmas goes equally well.


----------



## ImSoTired

Today is my second day dieting and I feel confident that I can lose weight. But I'm back to worrying about my messed up cycles and upcoming bloodwork. Still going to excersise today though and then maybe take a bath! Thanks again for all of the support ladies!


----------



## misslissa

Hi hun, 

I totally understand how you feel, I'm 5'3 and about 183lb, I used to be 135lb which looking back was perfect (although I still felt fat - madness - I dream if that weight now!)

I have been TTC since jan this year ish with no luck and I worry my weight is affecting things. I'd love to lose the weight before getting pregnant, ideally I wonder if postponing TTC would be sensible but I just don't want to stop, feels like a backwards step. I do worry about gaining even more weight during pregnancy which isn't something I want to worry about too much. 

So if you want a buddy I'm happy to oblige! My aim is a 40-45lb loss, it's daunting but I am sick of being fat - only 31 and I want to look nice!

Xxx


----------



## ImSoTired

misslissa said:


> Hi hun,
> 
> I totally understand how you feel, I'm 5'3 and about 183lb, I used to be 135lb which looking back was perfect (although I still felt fat - madness - I dream if that weight now!)
> 
> I have been TTC since jan this year ish with no luck and I worry my weight is affecting things. I'd love to lose the weight before getting pregnant, ideally I wonder if postponing TTC would be sensible but I just don't want to stop, feels like a backwards step. I do worry about gaining even more weight during pregnancy which isn't something I want to worry about too much.
> 
> So if you want a buddy I'm happy to oblige! My aim is a 40-45lb loss, it's daunting but I am sick of being fat - only 31 and I want to look nice!
> 
> Xxx

Initially my goal is to lose 30 lbs.And I will decide afterward if I want to lose more (I probably will) Maybe I can lose 10 or 15 before successfully conceiving? I feel like I can always lose the weight after.I'm only 24 afterall. I know it's going to take a long time to lose it all anyway. I just don't feel like I want to wait any longer-I have this TERRIBLE, NAGGING instinct to get pregnant. Biological I assume.


I have joined fitness pal and I think that it will work for me if I find a way to stay motivated. Perhaps it will take a long time but it is my first real attempt at losing and I believe it is a great start. I'm certainly willing to share my weight loss experiences with you. I'm on a lot!


----------



## ImSoTired

Guess who lost 3.8 lb in a week!!!! ME!!!:cloud9:


----------



## summer rain

ImSoTired said:


> Guess who lost 3.8 lb in a week!!!! ME!!!:cloud9:

Thats great :thumbup: xx


----------



## Rigi.kun

ImSoTired said:


> Guess who lost 3.8 lb in a week!!!! ME!!!:cloud9:

Congratulations :happydance:

not to stick my nose where it's not wanted, but you're allowed to still drink coffee. The woman who runs the local natural shop told me to drink a cup of coffee after my lunch, it helps boost your body to process the food


----------



## ImSoTired

Oh lol. I know.Coffee has very few calories. I don't drink caffinated coffee anymore because I have a bad case of post bcp acne and it isn't good for the swelling. I have cut down a lot though even on the decaf because I watch my calories closely now. I'm happy to say that I have lost another pound or 2 and my acne is looking better already!I'm also off of coffee because I am ttc and I'm gonna hafta quit when pg anyway.


----------



## ImSoTired

UPDATE- I've lost almost 11 lbs in a few days over a month! I cannot believe it! I want to especially thank JenUhFur for her suggestions and support as well as my husband who hasn't been making fun of me for dieting. lol It's a good day to have this boost of confidence because I've hit a small bump in my ttc road. Here's hoping life keeps getting better!


----------



## SugarFairy

Well done! 11lb is fab! x


----------



## Rigi.kun

:happydance: excellent to hear :D


----------



## TattooedMom2B

When I read your post I thought, wow you sound like me..

I've never been skinny by any means, but I was ok with how I looked. While I was pregnant I ate whatever I saw and that meant lots of fast food. Now post pregnancy I'm 5'4 and 210 pounds. I still can't believe the scale when I weigh myself. When I look in the mirror I don't see how I could possibly weigh that but I know it's true because none of my old clothes fit. I'm the heaviest I've ever been :(

It also doesn't help that my man eats crappy and refuses to go for walks with me..in fact he really doesn't do anything that encourages me and I can't seem to force myself to go to the gym.

What I'm trying to do is watch my calories, often with the help of Myfitnesspal which helps me keep track of what I eat. And as for exercise, the gym is too ambitious and daunting for a girl who already feels bad about her figure. Why would I want to go and watch a bunch of gym bunnies bouncing around looking fab while I'm trying to suck in my gut? 

The easiest way to shed weight is just by walking. Walking at a moderate pace for 30 to 60 mins a day while eating right and strength training twice a week should be enough to gradually slim down. Part of my problem is if I don't see results right away, I give up. Both of us need to just keep at it. If you want to join Myfitnesspal, add me as a friend there (LadyVenom69) and we can keep each other motivated :)


----------



## ImSoTired

TattooedMom2B said:


> When I read your post I thought, wow you sound like me..
> 
> I've never been skinny by any means, but I was ok with how I looked. While I was pregnant I ate whatever I saw and that meant lots of fast food. Now post pregnancy I'm 5'4 and 210 pounds. I still can't believe the scale when I weigh myself. When I look in the mirror I don't see how I could possibly weigh that but I know it's true because none of my old clothes fit. I'm the heaviest I've ever been :(
> 
> It also doesn't help that my man eats crappy and refuses to go for walks with me..in fact he really doesn't do anything that encourages me and I can't seem to force myself to go to the gym.
> 
> What I'm trying to do is watch my calories, often with the help of Myfitnesspal which helps me keep track of what I eat. And as for exercise, the gym is too ambitious and daunting for a girl who already feels bad about her figure. Why would I want to go and watch a bunch of gym bunnies bouncing around looking fab while I'm trying to suck in my gut?
> 
> The easiest way to shed weight is just by walking. Walking at a moderate pace for 30 to 60 mins a day while eating right and strength training twice a week should be enough to gradually slim down. Part of my problem is if I don't see results right away, I give up. Both of us need to just keep at it. If you want to join Myfitnesspal, add me as a friend there (LadyVenom69) and we can keep each other motivated :)

Thanks tattooedmom. I ended up losing nearly 30lbs and I was down to 152!:happydance: I just found out that I am pregnant so the diet has temporarily gone out the window. But I did it once and I think I can do it again!


----------

